
My computer has been bruteforcing for 15 years - logotype
3,796,884,233,650,1768,100,308,320,256 combinations tried so far, since 2003. Anyone else joined the RC5-72 challenge?
 http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stats.distributed.net&#x2F;participant&#x2F;phistory.php?project_id=8&amp;id=422584
======
z3t4
If you've been using the same computer you should considering upgrading to
enjoy both less power usage and 10² performance.

